

Dear Lyft: I’ve found someone else. - aetherson
http://pando.com/2014/02/11/dear-lyft-ive-found-someone-else-i-just-couldnt-handle-surge-pricing/

======
throwaway420
Given that most people don't have much of an understanding of economics, I'm
sure this is a problem for Lyft's brand with many people, and they might want
to reconsider their pricing in light of this.

But there is an extraordinary economics argument to be made in favor of
increasing prices to increase supply and reduce the possibility for delays and
shortages when there's a holiday or some other situation where many people
don't want to be working.

That being said, competition is a great thing. Some people will choose taxis
and some people will choose other things. Let people decide rather than
politicians who get payouts to keep competitors out of the transportation
marketplace.

------
kosei
Probably just coincidence, but it amused me that the post was signed "Carmel",
which is the name of the most famous limo service in New York City.

[http://www.carmellimo.com/](http://www.carmellimo.com/)

